# Hull trawler HILDENA H222 capsized 1953



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

HILDENA H222 was built at Beverly by Cook, Welton, Gemmell in 1952, my dad was 2/e on her and did around ten trips out of Hull,by the end of nov 1953 the Hildina had been transferred to Fleetwood and by the 1 dec 1953 she had caught her trawl on the seabed and capsized north of scotland with the loss of five crew members. That was another lucky day for Dad and a lucky day for me as i was born three weeks later.


----------

